# new 240 owner



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

hey whats up i was a current owner of the 200sx but it got repoed, so i bought my own car a 240sx 1990. i really dont know the capability of this car as of yet i always had a intrest in drifting but i couldnt do it (duh its a 200) but i attended alot of events and know some things about it. i was actually in the process of making the 200 a turbo but hey it happens. so i was wondering if anyone knew any sites i can look up and research such as project wise like the 200 by myyoung. Also before i give my precious 400.00 away what are things i should look for when getting this car? its got 114,228 miles on it the engine light was on and there was a click noise from one of the spark plugs i dont know if it was out or what but it seemes loose. the driver side was hit and needs a new door and the quarter panel needs to be pulled. is it worth getting? thats the only damgae so far of it thats major. but any advice would help. and cant wait to chat wiht you on the boards. pz!


----------

